# In home photo studio tips???



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Hello! I have been taken photos for many years, but I always had a DIY photo sudio in my home, and was going to purchase a real one of the net. I would like some tips or ideas. I found a website with very cheap equipment but before I buy anything would like to see if its a good idea or not.  Here is the Kit I was thinking about getting. Studiohut Strobe Flash Complete Portrait Lighting Kit with Background Stand & 10' x 20' muslin backdrop (White)     Its cheap and has everything I need. If your intrested in seeing my work, my website is Dorothythulphotography.com. I'm in the process of updating so I think a link may be broken to one thing.    Thanks to whoever helps me out!!!!

If you check out that studiohut website and see a different kit that would be better please let me know!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 11, 2012)

That's not much light at all. They're also not adjustable in any way. It would be enough to light one, maybe two people, but you'd actually get more light from a speedlight. They're 45WPS. My main strobes are 300WPS and my fill ones are about 150WPS. So... not much light at all coming out of them. 
In order to light that white muslin up to white you are going to need the 300WPS behind  your subject with the 150WPS in front. White is the hardest backdrop to light properly and you have about enough light in that kit to leave it pretty darned dark gray. Those bulbs are handy to have as a fill light here and there, but that's about it. 
The stands will be crap quality-which can be fine, but if you want it to last... not such a great idea. Same with the backdrop stand. 
What it boils down to is that you get what you pay for. If you are doing tabletop photography it's probably a great kit. For portraits? Nope. 

THere are budget options, but this isn't a very good one.


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 11, 2012)

FWIW, your website is painfully slowwwwww......


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 11, 2012)

If this is to be a personal studio for your family and friends I suppose this budget option is OK. The problem with it is that the flash tubes aren't user replaceable, so they get junked and replaced. But it's 2-160WS flashes with cheap stands and umbrellas. Definitely a whole lot better than the one you linked too.

If this is more than just small, family stuff then I would definitely not buy those, you need something that you can replace the flash tubes in. 
I'd go with these:
TWO of these: Flashpoint II FP320SB2 Monolight Kit, 150 Watt Second FP320SB2

DIY backdrop stand: Shower curtain or long wooden dowel hung from those hooks you can buy in the automotive section of Wal Mart to hang bicycles.


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 11, 2012)

jwbryson1 said:


> FWIW, your website is painfully slowwwwww......


Loaded quick as lightning for me.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 11, 2012)

I went thru ALL the portrait session shots, rapid-fire. Not too bad!

Please, do NOT buy that studio kit!!! Those are cheap "slave" type lights (See the Morris company's products for quality examples).  I REALLY think buying two, Adorama Flashpoint 320M "kits" with monolight, stand, and softbox for $159 each (free shipping) is the better way to go. The muslin and crossbar set...ehhhh...that is the "hook" that snags the buyer...you do not need that--you need DECENT LIGHTS, and what they are selling is not decent--it is "*barely adequate*--in a marginally complete way"


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you all for the info, and just an fyi, I do have an external flash "Nikon Speedlight SB-600"  not sure if I could add that to whatever kit I get???   The set up i'm looking for is mostly going to be used for one or two person photo session. I found another kit, just lights though, Studiohut 600W 5400K Quick Folding Softbox Continuous Lighting Stand kit with carry case   I don't have alot of money so need to go budget for the time being.   Thanks again for all the info!!!


----------



## Designer (Oct 11, 2012)

photographygirl said:


> Thank you all for the info, and just an fyi, I do have an external flash "Nikon Speedlight SB-600" not sure if I could add that to whatever kit I get??? The set up i'm looking for is mostly going to be used for one or two person photo session. I found another kit, just lights though, Studiohut 600W 5400K Quick Folding Softbox Continuous Lighting Stand kit with carry case I don't have alot of money so need to go budget for the time being. Thanks again for all the info!!!



Continuous lighting units are even worse than a low-powered strobe.  Do not go with those.  

Since you have one speedlight, try to work that into your setup.  If you can scare up the money, try to get one of the strobe lights that heve been mentioned above.


----------



## 412 Burgh (Oct 11, 2012)

it's not slow but your website is not aesthetically pleasing. at all.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 11, 2012)

Good lighting solutions that will last more than a season don't come cheaply. If you buy these products you're linking to, you might as well throw your money into a fire. If you can't afford at least $200-300 worth of investment (for used products) then you need to stick with natural light until you can. 

Buying these CRAP quality slave lights and garbage stands will cause you way more headache than the money saved is worth.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 11, 2012)

Btw, your website is another area of serious concern. If I'm a potential client and I see your site, I'm gone in about 3 seconds.

Take a look at a WordPress based site. There are lots of "out of the box" templates that would be a huge improvement on your site. Right now your site is a much bigger liability than your lack of proper lighting equipment, IMO.


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Ok, thanks for the critique, but I designed my website myself with Photoshop in an hour. The only people who see my site are friends and family or whoever I give the link to. I'm not a professional, I take photos as a hobby and to get some extra cash on the side. I have a full time job. This is just for fun, it's my passion. I just needed some lighting ideas. But thanks to those of you who helped.


----------



## Designer (Oct 11, 2012)

photographygirl said:


> I just needed some lighting ideas.



So what do you think of the lighting ideas given?

You might also check out the used equipment listings now that you have an idea of what will work and what will not.


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

How about this kit? I found a different site. Otherwise, anything  On this site that would be close to what i would need? Pro 360 Watt 2-MonoLight Strobe Softbox Flash Lighting kits, Background Support, and Backgrounds


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 11, 2012)

Or one of these:  Flashpoint FP320MPWK Portrait Wedding Monolight Kit FP320MPWK


I really can't stress enough that you need lights that use a real speed-ring. (the thing that the modifiers -softboxes and so on)  Ones that break in front of a subject or simply won't work because they just use friction to clamp onto the light are frustrating beyond.

If you can't afford more than one then just get the one and roll with that until you can get more.

You can use diffusion panels, reflectors and black panels to do some amazing photography with just one light- not as easily granted but you CAN do it.  If you buy "maybe it'll be good enough' you'll just have to turn around and spend the same money you would have spent in the first place except you won't have the money that you started out with.

Ask me how I know  



P.S.  One of the biggest, least kept secrets in photography is that when it says Pro, and doesn't cost an arm and two legs, it probably isn't.


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I need to do some research on lighting. I have no idea what you mean by speed-ring. Lol  I don't even really know how to use my external flash that cost me $200. And that was over 5 years ago. Lol


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 11, 2012)

photographygirl said:


> I think I need to do some research on lighting. I have no idea what you mean by speed-ring. Lol  I don't even really know how to use my external flash that cost me $200. And that was over 5 years ago. Lol



If you have a speedlite you can start off with one of the flashpoints that we gave you and use your speedlite as the fill light. I'd want a stand and modifier for it, but even just bounced for now would be a good start. 
As for learning how to use it Strobist is a fantastic resource. 
A speed ring is the ring that attaches any given strobe to a softbox. Each strobe brand requires a speed ring that fits them. There are also speed rings made to allow you to use a softbox with your speedlite.


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I think I need to do some research on lighting. I have no idea what a speed ring is lol I still barley know how to use my $200 external flash!! Is there a way to take my external speedlight and use it off the camera?? Maybe with a softbox
?? And put it on a stand?


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Sorry on the repeat message. Using my phone and it said the last one didn't post. Lol


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

Thank you for the info!!!! I'll check out that site!!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes, you can take your speedlite off camera. Which camera and speedlite do you have? 
Assuming you have one that doesn't have a built in trigger/receiver it's just a matter of purchasing a set of radio slaves for the camera and flash. You can pick up a cheap one for $30 at adorama. 
For mounting there are tons of options. If you want a full sized light stand you can do that or I happen to like the Gorilla pod's which are small, bendable tripods that I can wrap around anything, anywhere. Seeing how you want a home studio I'd go with an actual light stand and either an umbrella or softbox for starters. 
Flashpoint 4 Channel Radio Remote Control, 65ft Range MT04
I am not extra familiar with the budget light stands, I've had mine forever, but JTL is usually pretty decent JTL 5012 700 7.5' Lightstand, 3 Section, Black Anodized 5012
A softbox with the mounting hardware for your speedlite Flashpoint FSB40 16in x 16in Soft Box for Shoe Mount Flash FSB40


Now none of that is top of the line by any means. It's BUDGET but it will work well and last if you care for it.


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 11, 2012)

I have a Nikon D50 and the Nikon sb 600 I think? Its in a previous post I think. And i do wedding photography and would like to Beable to use my flash off camera. Something that I can hold, or place on the floor/ground. Or have my assistant/husband hold. Lol thank you for all the info!


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok so I found this set up and I even watched a youtube video of someone who bought it and set it up and he said everything works great, and I guess they have speed-rings also. here is the link: Four MonoLight Strobe Softbox Flash Boom Lighting Kits, Background Support, and Muslin Background   This has EVERYTHING I would ever need for a home studio! Anyone have any thought???


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 12, 2012)

Eh. It's about the same thing as the flashpoint ones I gave you in the budget option above only less wattage on the lights. Cowboy studio has some decent stuff, but that's it's cheapie stuff. The softboxes will require much care in putting them together as they're really cheap made-ripstop, some stitching and that's it. They don't accept egg crates
What is with wanting more even if it's not good quality instead of good quality stuff that is going to last you. You're doing professional work here and that cheap stuff is disposable-very disposable-and not very durable. 
You will find that the backdrops are essentially cotton sheets and chroma key is usually a waste. It's VERY hard to cut and paste digital backgrounds. You'll need a good cut and paste software-besides photoshop-and you'll need more light than that kit offers if you are going to keep the green from reflecting on the skin.


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You're doing professional work here and that cheap stuff is disposable-very disposable-and not very durable.  chroma key is usually a waste. It's VERY hard to cut and paste digital backgrounds. You'll need a good cut and paste software-besides photoshop-and you'll need more light than that kit offers if you are going to keep the green from reflecting on the skin.



Like I said in a prev. post, i'm NOT doing this professionaly. This is just a hobby and passion of mine. I have lots of friends that want pictures taken, either of them or of there baby or kids. I make a little cash for doing it, and just want to "look" a little more professional than what I have right now. I have two big floresent lights that tip over and are very dangerous, and I have a hologen light that gets really hot. None of them have stands. I have a sheet hanging over a diy backdrop stand made of plastic pipes, and that tips over to. lol  Its very goofy looking. I'm not really intrested in the charoma key, so I would just chose the white cotton option instead of green.  I only do photoshoots once every few months right now, mostly outdoors, so this would help me out for doing it at home a little more often. Again, its not professional. I never went to school or have taken any classes on photography. I just like doing it. lol Its fun for me.


----------



## IByte (Oct 12, 2012)

Hey OP, check this out,  it is below your budget and with a little extra money, I would invest in a saddle bag and a reflector.
Westcott 43" Apollo Orb Speedlite Kit 2340 B&H Photo Video


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 12, 2012)

photographygirl said:


> Ok, thanks for the critique, but I designed my website myself with Photoshop in an hour. The only people who see my site are friends and family or whoever I give the link to. I'm not a professional, I take photos as a hobby and *to get some extra cash on the side*. I have a full time job. This is just for fun, it's my passion. I just needed some lighting ideas. But thanks to those of you who helped.





photographygirl said:


> I have a Nikon D50 and the Nikon sb 600 I  think? Its in a previous post I think. And* i do wedding photography *and  would like to Beable to use my flash off camera. Something that I can  hold, or place on the floor/ground. Or have my assistant/husband hold.  Lol thank you for all the info!





photographygirl said:


> MLeeK said:
> 
> 
> > You're  doing professional work here and that cheap stuff is disposable-very  disposable-and not very durable.  chroma key is usually a waste. It's  VERY hard to cut and paste digital backgrounds. You'll need a good cut  and paste software-besides photoshop-and you'll need more light than  that kit offers if you are going to keep the green from reflecting on  the skin.
> ...



Just because you have a job doesn't mean you aren't doing professional work. If you are selling your work as a photographer, you are representing yourself as a professional photographer. Which is totally irrelevant to this post. 
The point is really why do you want MORE if it's junk and you'll have to throw it away and you'll be disappointed in it? Especially when you can get better quality with more of what you NEED for less money? 
 The only difference between the junk and what you have now is going to be that it's not hot. It's cheap and flimsy.
The backdrop stand will have to be weighted and will still pull over. The same with the light stands-all of them. The junk stuff doesn't have the wattage you will need for portraits either. 
The backdrops are cotton sheets. You can buy them at wal mart in every color under the sun-and they can work for backdrops! 
It's just a ton of money that you will be disappointed in. The option for one GOOD flashpoint strobe setup and the tools to take your speedlight off camera are less money than that "everything" kit. AND you can change the tubes in the flash. You don't have to throw it away when the bulb blows, you just buy a new bulb. 

You don't seem too worried about spending a little bit of money on this purchase, so why not buy quality instead of quantity?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

> [h=2]In home photo studio tips??? 				[/h]



Tip:  light 'em up and shoot


----------



## gsgary (Oct 12, 2012)

Dont waste your money on that kit its garbage


----------



## IByte (Oct 12, 2012)

It's within her budget, or for another $100 she can get the 620 flash point, or at least one of them.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

IByte said:


> It's within her budget



+1

And so is a floor lamp, and the lamp will perform better and last longer


----------



## IByte (Oct 12, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> And so is a floor lamp, and the lamp will perform better and last longer



I feel a DYI project coming up lol.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

hah!


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2012)

IByte said:
			
		

> I feel a DYI project coming up lol.



Uhhhh, would that be a *D*o *Y*ourself *I*n project, perhaps???


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 12, 2012)

photographygirl said:
			
		

> Like I said in a prev. post, i'm NOT doing this professionaly. This is just a hobby and passion of mine. I have lots of friends that want pictures taken, either of them or of there baby or kids. I make a little cash for doing it, and just want to "look" a little more professional than what I have right now. I have two big floresent lights that tip over and are very dangerous, and I have a hologen light that gets really hot. None of them have stands. I have a sheet hanging over a diy backdrop stand made of plastic pipes, and that tips over to. lol  Its very goofy looking. I'm not really intrested in the charoma key, so I would just chose the white cotton option instead of green.  I only do photoshoots once every few months right now, mostly outdoors, so this would help me out for doing it at home a little more often. Again, its not professional. I never went to school or have taken any classes on photography. I just like doing it. lol Its fun for me.



There's no such thing as "make a little cash for doing it" without being legally considered as professional, as in you're making money at it. If you're not getting yourself a sales and use tax permit, or you're not declaring your "little cash" as misc income on your personal taxes, you are breaking the law. It's as simple as that.

It's either a hobby, or it's a side job. You can't have it both ways. You're opening yourself up to tremendous liability by not doing things by the book.

You probably don't care, and will immediately blow me off, but that doesn't change reality. All it takes is one accident on a shoot, one unhappy "friend" and you have a HUGE problem on your hands because you didn't prepare properly before accepting one penny for your work.

You have much bigger problems than lighting it would seem.


----------



## IByte (Oct 12, 2012)

Derrel said:
			
		

> Uhhhh, would that be a Do Yourself In project, perhaps???



Lol that'll work


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 12, 2012)

2WheelPhoto said:


> IByte said:
> 
> 
> > It's within her budget
> ...



You could get one of those floor lamps with a bunch of bulbs and put those 45W slaves in there! Viola! Enough wattage for $50!

THat might just be a real suggestion... I am thinking about it the more I sit here...


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 12, 2012)

jamesbjenkins said:


> photographygirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, your going off topic, and you have no idea what I do with my taxes. My friends come to me for photos, I would do it for free, but they donate and give me $20 here and there because they love my photos. That has nothing to do with the original post, but of course there is always that one person on the forums who likes to be negative and blow things way over the top. Thanks for that. Let's get back on topic please.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Oct 12, 2012)

^^^^word!


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> 2WheelPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > IByte said:
> ...


OOOOO! And they have lamps like that come in a box, they break down to size enough to fit in my kit... 

Did someone mention a DIY project?


----------



## IByte (Oct 12, 2012)

MLeeK said:
			
		

> OOOOO! And they have lamps like that come in a box, they break down to size enough to fit in my kit...
> 
> Did someone mention a DIY project?



Nope, I mentioned DYI


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok guys! Some of you were saying my website was lame, so I used your advice! Tell me if this is any better. I put it together in about half hour and am still working on it. I can't figure out how to change my home page though... Dorothy Thul Photography | Wedding, Portraits, Glamour&#8230; Anything you need!

And about some more lighting advice.... I noticed that the lights on cowboy studio website do have replacable bulbs... and they also sell bulbs to... wouldn't that work for me??


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 12, 2012)

photographygirl said:


> Ok guys! Some of you were saying my website was lame, so I used your advice! Tell me if this is any better. I put it together in about half hour and am still working on it. I can't figure out how to change my home page though... Dorothy Thul Photography | Wedding, Portraits, Glamour&#8230; Anything you need!
> 
> And about some more lighting advice.... I noticed that the lights on cowboy studio website do have replacable bulbs... and they also sell bulbs to... wouldn't that work for me??


Those bulbs are the modeling lights. Not the flash tubes. 
If that's what you want, its what you want. I am not sure there was any point in asking for help. We have told you its junk. That comes from experience and being in the field. You seem ti want more units instead of what you NEED. I guess guts what you should buy.


----------



## Tee (Oct 12, 2012)

I read your previous posts and it doesn't look like you're in an emergency to get lights.  Is there any way to save a few more nickels and dimes and get something that will last and be of quality?  Someone else mentioned that buying those cheap lights is like flushing money down the drain.  A good set of lights is a worthy investment.  They don't have to be Profoto or Elinchrom but perhaps something better than Cowboy Studio.


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Oh, well I guess I didn't know how many I actaully need then. I'm still learning here, I was just trying to figure out what is best for portraits, something where I can change around the lighting and try different techniques and things. Thought maybe more was better.  That is why I came onto this forum, was to get some help and maybe learn a few things.  Some of the people on here are actaully nice about helping, but others.... not so much. Not sure why some of you even respond to questions if your just going to be sarcastic and make smart remarks! Thanks to you who actaully have helped, and for those of you stuck-up people who think your just to experienced and smart to help out someone who is just learning about lighting, then just ignore the questions and keep to yourself!!!! :thumbdown:


----------



## Derrel (Oct 12, 2012)

Once again...   flashpoint 320m : Buy or Learn at Adorama

THIS is so much better than that e-Bay stuff.


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Tee said:


> I read your previous posts and it doesn't look like you're in any to get lights.  Is there any way to save a few more nickels and dimes and get something that will last and be of quality?  Someone else mentioned that buying those cheap lights is like flushing money down the drain.  A good set of lights is a worthy investment.  They don't have to be Profoto or Elinchrom but perhaps something better than Cowboy Studio.


Not in any hurry really,  can I get all the lights I need for under $300? And maybe a better background? I don't know. Thinks for the help though! : )


----------



## photographygirl (Oct 12, 2012)

Derrel said:


> flashpoint 320m : Buy or Learn at Adorama[/url]
> 
> THIS is so much better than that e-Bay stuff.


Ok I'll look into them, and thanks. Btw, does my site look any better? I'm still working on it. Its the one in the Prev. Post.


----------



## IByte (Oct 13, 2012)

photographygirl said:
			
		

> Not in any hurry really,  can I get all the lights I need for under $300? And maybe a better background? I don't know. Thinks for the help though! : )



I think what everyone is trying to tell you is just save your money.  If you want to spend the money that bad get a gift card towards Adorama and put it towards better equipment.


----------



## Tee (Oct 13, 2012)

I hemmed and hawed for a long time before I took the plunge. I created countless shopping carts on B&H and would get cold feet.  I also wanted to pay with cash and only wanted to buy once. I equate lights along the lines of camera brands. You're  investing into a system or else it becomes a money pit.  Choose a lighting system that will grow with you.  Also, keep in mind the incidentals that come with it. Various modifiers, gels, surge protectors, stands, etc.


----------



## jamesbjenkins (Oct 13, 2012)

photographygirl said:


> Ok, your going off topic, and you have no idea what I do with my taxes. My friends come to me for photos, I would do it for free, but they donate and give me $20 here and there because they love my photos. That has nothing to do with the original post, but of course there is always that one person on the forums who likes to be negative and blow things way over the top. Thanks for that. Let's get back on topic please.



As I said, go ahead and immediately blow me off. Just a friendly word of  caution. Not being negative, and certainly not "blowing things over the  top". It happens, and a lot more often than snarky rookies want to be  bothered to think about.

Best of luck with your lighting search! :thumbsup:


----------



## MLeeK (Oct 13, 2012)

photographygirl said:


> Oh, well I guess I didn't know how many I actaully need then. I'm still learning here, I was just trying to figure out what is best for portraits, something where I can change around the lighting and try different techniques and things. Thought maybe more was better.  That is why I came onto this forum, was to get some help and maybe learn a few things.  Some of the people on here are actaully nice about helping, but others.... not so much. Not sure why some of you even respond to questions if your just going to be sarcastic and make smart remarks! Thanks to you who actaully have helped, and for those of you stuck-up people who think your just to experienced and smart to help out someone who is just learning about lighting, then just ignore the questions and keep to yourself!!!! :thumbdown:



Just a mom observation: Your attitude is being reflected back to you here, so be aware that THEY aren't the only ones who are seeming like the a$$  here.

Done being the mom for now. Sorry... it seems to be a role I can't ever get out of having become the local "kool-aid house."

Lighting for portraits: A good, one light setup with a reflector can render everything you need for a one or two person portrait. A one light setup with a LARGE softbox is great with kids. Flat lighting is better with running around little monkeys. 

A two light setup you can do nearly anything you'll want to do. Families, couples, singles... 

Two good lights and a small one for backgrounds is more than I usually work with, but you are getting into some great flexibility. 

HOWEVER if those lights don't have enough power you are back to square one with little ability. If you can't change the flash tubes (not the modeling lights) and you bump one of those lights and break a tube in setting up or taking down? You are throwing it away and buying a new one-instead of a tube. 
If the softboxes are cheaply made (think about how Halloween costumes are made and using it more than once or twice...) and you are putting tension on them setting them up and taking them down on an even once in a while basis how are they going to hold up? 


StudioLighting.net is a great resource. You'll notice they have a Studio Lighting on the Cheap page-even the products they suggest on the cheap are the same caliber as the flashpoints we have been telling you to buy all along. I am pretty sure if you researched back to the manufacturer they are all probably made in the same factory. Adorama and B&H are the two largest camera equipment suppliers in the US. Beware of "too good to be true" internet stores. They are too good to be true.


----------



## Mike_E (Oct 15, 2012)

If you're still around read through this:  Blog |

There's even a DIY for usable florescent lighting in there, plenty of videos too.


----------

